

San Jose, Udacity, put online credit on hold - BWStearns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/19/san-jose-states-bold-experiment-in-online-ed-disappoints-suspends-pilot-with-udacity/

======
BWStearns
Just wanted to point out that I was one of those who did not complete the
course. Because signup was so far away (3+months IIRC) from course start I
overestimated the free time I would have. I think if that timeline were
condensed I would have either not signed up or known that I would have had the
time.

